# Removing drywall dust after sanding?



## ponchoman1 (Apr 15, 2006)

We have 4 rooms with new drywall. After the finishers mudded and sanded the joints, there is a fine layer of dust over the drywall. What is the best way to remove this before painting the walls? I have tried a damp sponge and it just tends to smear the dust around.


----------



## Dale (Apr 7, 2006)

*Dust from drywall*

Hi Ponchoman1
have you tried dry brushing the dust off the surface as it does tend to spread when wetted with a damp cloth
It is likely however that a small residue of dust will remain until it is painted
when you do paint this surface for the first time you must make sure that the emulsion or sealer is of a wet (watery) consistency so that this will have more of a chance of sinking through the dust & porous (taped & filled joints) surface which will make keying on the next coats of emulsion possible
It is also not adviced to use a silky (sheen) emulsion for the first coat
Roll out the first coat thinly with a lambs wool or symthetic paint roller, making sure that you spread it evenly and not leaving any runs or roller marks
Let this first coat dry completely before attempting the next
Please don't forget to wear a mask when dusting off

Hope this helps
Regards
Dale


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I use a soft broam for the first cleanup( ceiling, walls,floors) then I use a soft paint brush for all the corners then I put a soft round brush on my shop vac.


----------



## ponchoman1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thx for the advice. Brushing the dust off should go quicker too. I appreciate the help.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

ponchoman1 said:


> ...there is a fine layer of dust over the drywall. What is the best way to remove this before painting the walls?


I use those dry swiffers on a stick
The fluffy ones
I have been using them for years
They are the painters best tool since the roller


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 16, 2006)

My two pence worth would also be to lightly sand down after first coat applied to knock off any small bits that you will get no matter how well you clean off the first time.


----------



## Piney (Oct 13, 2006)

Greetings--

I have used a HEPA filter in my shop vacum and its brush attachment. That seemed to get all the fine layer of dust off the walls (floors, ect too).


----------

